# Valentinstag



## Blah (11. Februar 2009)

So, wie in der Themenbeschreibung schon bereits steht.

Was schenkt ihr eurem oder eurer Liebsten zu Valentinstag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schenke ihr eine grosse Orchidee und bin noch am überlegen ob ich sie noch etwas verzieren soll xD


Und ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. Februar 2009)

Öh, gut das du es sagst - Samstag, oder? 

Ui ui ui .. da muss ich mir flott mal was überlegen *g*


----------



## Blah (11. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Öh, gut das du es sagst - Samstag, oder?
> 
> Ui ui ui .. da muss ich mir flott mal was überlegen *g*



Hehe, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass solche Posts kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, Samstag xD


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Hab auch noch keine Idee^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Hab niemanden zum beschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch niemandem derzeit, ironischer Weise hab ich mich am Samstag mit meiner Exfreundin verabredet, ohne zu wissen das da Valentinstag ist....xD


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab niemanden zum beschenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is traurig...


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das is traurig...



Oder günstig, ich bin jedenfalls froh darüber - ich muss mir jetzt kein Kop' machen :>


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

Ausserdem stürzt das einen nur wieder in Unkosten, die ich mir momentan eh nicht leisten könnte. Ok, in dem Augenblick wäre mir das egal, ich liebe schließlich meine Freundin, aber momentan find ich es besser so.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

ich schenk ihr mich .. wobei hmm was tolles :/ mist
najo das übliche halt
was schönes zum anziehen und 2 gutscheine fürs kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blumen gehen eh nur kaput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2009)

Gar nichts. Ich schenke meinem Freund was, wenn ich es will... dazu brauch ich keinen Valentinstag :>


----------



## Schwartenmaster (11. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Ich schenke meinem Freund was, wenn ich es will... dazu brauch ich keinen Valentinstag :>


Richtig so.
Ich schenke ihr aus Protest erst etwas zum 15.

Wie rebellisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das is traurig...



Wieso? Keine Unkosten, kein großartiges Getue, ein weiterer friedlicher Tag der sowieso in der Bibliothek der Uni verbracht werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Essen im italienischen Restaurant und das Buch: "Bis(s) um Mitternacht" oder wie das neue auch heisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Ich schenk nix. An dem Tag ist hier ein Fasnachtsball also einfach nur ein weiterer Grund zum saufen ^^


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2009)

Schenken? Sie hat doch schon mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Vielleicht gehen wir aus. Lecker essen und Party hinterher! Yiiihaaa!


----------



## Banload (11. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso? Keine Unkosten, kein großartiges Getue, ein weiterer friedlicher Tag der sowieso in der Bibliothek der Uni verbracht werden wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keinen fick... xD

ich schenke ihr ne rote rose <3


----------



## Tyalra (11. Februar 2009)

erst gehen wir ins Kino, dann noch fein was essen, vll noch anschliesend in ne Coktailbar.. dann nach hause ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Februar 2009)

Herpes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (11. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Herpes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genital- oder Lippenherpes? Ach, das führt jetzt wohl viel zu weit hinaus...

Ich selber? Hab seit über einem Jahr niemanden mehr, den ich beschenken könnte. Macht aber nix, das ist nur manchmal traurig. Wobei ich schon seit jeher ein traditioneller Valentinstag-Vergesser bin. Ich kompensier das halt mit 362 potentiellen "kleine-Aufmerksamkeit-Tagen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sallix (11. Februar 2009)

also ich hab auch niemanden zum beschenken aber wenn ich jemanden hätte würde ich warscheinlich nen schönen abend mit ihr verbringen also sie zu mir einladen oder irgendwo hingehen und dann da was essen oder halt ma selber was kochen und dann den abend zu zweit gemütlich verbringen


----------



## Teufelsgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm stimmt ist ja bald..hui hui hui bin ich aufgeregt..naja..iwie zumindest..ich erinnere meinen freund seit 3 monaten fast immer daran..bin ich nervig..nein bin ich nicht ^^ naja ich werde ihm das armband schenken was er sich schon ewig und 3 tage wünscht und meine literarischen ergüsse auf einem schönen stück briefpaper festhalten.Alles in Worte fassen,was sonst nur wirr in meinem kopf rumspukt.DAS wird ewig dauern..hehe ^^
.Dazu noch einen schönen tag mit ihm verbringen und achja...hui wird das schön ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Richtig so.
> Ich schenke ihr aus Protest erst etwas zum 15.
> 
> Wie rebellisch!
> ...




Löl^^

aber im endeffekt sehe ich es auch so wie du und dat Lillyan^^....ich schenke ihr nix....dafür kriegst sie(meine frau) ja schon so kleine Aufmerksamkeiten von mir oft genug^^


----------



## neo1986 (11. Februar 2009)

Wann is überhaupt Valentinstag? 

Achja was ich schenke?

NIX


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Samstag


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wann is überhaupt Valentinstag?


Das steht am Anfang des Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ich schenke?
Da 2 Tage später eh 9 monatiges ist (und ich an den tag ins krankenhaus muss - -.-) nen neuen Ring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm wie immer nix^^ Hatte noch nie an nem Valentienstag eine Beziehung hmm sowieso letzte über 3 Jahre her und wen ich zurückdenk hmm nie im Februar^^ Aber wen würd ich denk Abendessen, Schmuck oder sowas die Richtung hmm


----------



## neo1986 (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das steht am Anfang des Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War nicht als direkte frage gemeint sollte nur symbolisieren das ich von den ganzen Festen nix halt (Silvester, Fasching, Valentinstag....) ich feiere nichtmal meinen Geburtstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> Richtig so.
> Ich schenke ihr aus Protest erst etwas zum 15.
> 
> Wie rebellisch!
> ...


du nonkonformistischer Punk


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> [..] das ich von den ganzen Festen nix halt (Silvester, Fasching, Valentinstag....)



Silvester, Fasching und Valentinstag haben ja mal sowas von NICHTS miteinander zu tun.

Die Argumente von manchen hier im Thread über Valentinstag kann ich ja nachempfinden.
Valentinstag ist reiner Kommerz. Aber wtf gibts an Silvester auszusetzen? Silvester hat null
Hintergrund. Es geht einfach nur darum mit Freunden zu feiern. 

Du feierst vermutlich in Sturmwind Silvester, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Februar 2009)

tja ich als wohl dienstältester Gentleman in diesem Forum lade meine Frau zu einem Besuch in das Hamburger Planetarium ein(dort ist gerade ein neuer Film eingetroffen.man reist zwischen den Sternen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sieht das ganze an der Sternekuppel in Liegesesseln)und anschliessend hab ich ein Tisch beim Spanier bestellt.candle-light-dinner...


----------



## jeya (12. Februar 2009)

oh shadow, das klingt auch wunderschön.
Wir werden uns bei meiner besten Freundin und ihren Freund einfinden um eine Uwe Boll Nacht zu begehen....
War an sich nur Zufall, dass da Valentinstag ist, aber ich denke unsre Jungs werden da bissl was besonderes machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dass wir zum Beispiel weniger machen müssen @ essen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

eine uwe boll nacht an valentinstag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr wisst worauf ihr euch da einlasst? ihr wollt das wirklich?


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

Garnichts.

Nicht weil ich bereits verheiratet bin, und es daher nicht für nötig ansähe, meiner Frau hin und wieder kleine Aufmerksamkeiten zukommen zu lassen, sondern weil ich absolut nichts von festgelegten Terminen für solche kleinen Liebesbekundungen halte. Der Valentinstag ist ein reiner Kommerztag, bzw. Alibitag, für Männer (oder Frauen), die es ansonsten versäumen würden, ihren Liebsten einfach mal so etwas zu schenken.


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> eine uwe boll nacht an valentinstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO...schnell mal gegooglt...Uwe Boll...hmm... "schlechtester Regisseure unserer Zeit der hauptsächlich Videospiele verfilmt"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, nee- da bin ich dann lieber altmodisch , mit Kinobesuch und Candlelight -Dinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Februar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Garnichts.
> 
> Nicht weil ich bereits verheiratet bin, und es daher nicht für nötig ansähe, meiner Frau hin und wieder kleine Aufmerksamkeiten zukommen zu lassen, sondern weil ich absolut nichts von festgelegten Terminen für solche kleinen Liebesbekundungen halte. Der Valentinstag ist ein reiner Kommerztag, bzw. Alibitag, für Männer (oder Frauen), die es ansonsten versäumen würden, ihren Liebsten einfach mal so etwas zu schenken.


sicherlich hast du mit dem Kommerztag recht,denn Legende hin oder her mit dem guten alten St. Valentin,da steckt vermehrt die Süsswarenindustrie und die Blumenhändler dahinter,die die Popularität dieses Tages vorangetrieben haben(und das sicherlich nicht aus liebevollen Zwecken)...
aber
ich schenke meiner Frau auch zwischendurch was.warum lässt du dein "hin und wieder"nicht auf den Valentinstag fallen? deine Frau findet es bestimmt auch net so schön wenn sich ihre Freundinnen/Kolleginnen darüber unterhalten was sie an dem Tag von ihren Freunden/Gatten bekommen haben,während sie sagen muss,dass du das als reinen Kommerz ansiehst...
und was meinst du wie erfreut sie sein wird wenn du sie an diesem Valentinstag mit etwas Schönem überraschst...


----------



## Lasaria (12. Februar 2009)

Bin jetzt seit 2 1/2 Jahren mit meinem Freund zusammen und der hält nichts von solchen tagen (vergisst sie auch immer). Von daher muss ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen mir irgendwas schönes zu überlegen. Damit mache ich ihm nur ein schlechtes Gewissen und das will ich ja nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Silvester, Fasching und Valentinstag haben ja mal sowas von NICHTS miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Die Argumente von manchen hier im Thread über Valentinstag kann ich ja nachempfinden.
> Valentinstag ist reiner Kommerz. Aber wtf gibts an Silvester auszusetzen? Silvester hat null
> ...




Hab ich gesagt das die irgentwas gemeinsamm haben????

ICh hab gesagt das ich keine Feste feiere..... ich feiere eben einfach nicht sind bei mir ganz normale tage.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sicherlich hast du mit dem Kommerztag recht,denn Legende hin oder her mit dem guten alten St. Valentin,da steckt vermehrt die Süsswarenindustrie und die Blumenhändler dahinter,die die Popularität dieses Tages vorangetrieben haben(und das sicherlich nicht aus liebevollen Zwecken)...
> aber
> ich schenke meiner Frau auch zwischendurch was.warum lässt du dein "hin und wieder"nicht auf den Valentinstag fallen? deine Frau findet es bestimmt auch net so schön wenn sich ihre Freundinnen/Kolleginnen darüber unterhalten was sie an dem Tag von ihren Freunden/Gatten bekommen haben,während sie sagen muss,dass du das als reinen Kommerz ansiehst...
> und was meinst du wie erfreut sie sein wird wenn du sie an diesem Valentinstag mit etwas Schönem überraschst...



Ja, der Gruppenzwang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grundsätzlich könnte ich das natürlich machen, aber da meine Frau das ähnlich sieht und zudem in unserem näheren Freundeskreis gerademal 2 Pärchen sind die dem VT größere Bedeutung schenken, ist das kein Thema. Aber ich denke ich werde mich mit deinem Vorschlag "in der Mitte" treffen und sie, wie bereits ein Rebell weiter oben schrieb, am 15. mit etwas überraschen.


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt das ich keine Feste feiere..... ich feiere eben einfach nicht sind bei mir ganz normale tage....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wer an Silvester um 22 Uhr ins Bett geht und sagt "Blödes Silvester, ich feier da nich mit" der tut mir aus ganzem Herzen Leid!


----------



## Damiane (12. Februar 2009)

einen selbstkreierten tee (allmytea.de) und ein "Lustiges Taschenbuch" Abo.  Mein mann sammelt die Comics^^
achja, und ich mache ihm ne Schwarzwälderkirschtorte in herzform :-)


----------



## Alion (12. Februar 2009)

1. Ich habe niemanden zum beschenken
2. Wenn ich jemanden hätte würde ich ihr nichts schenken, da ich den Valentinstag für mich nur der Tag zwischen Weihnachten und Ostern ist, in dem man wieder Geld für sinnlosen Mist ausgeben soll den man nicht braucht.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Damiane schrieb:


> einen selbstkreierten tee (allmytea.de) [..]



verdammt, das gefällt mir!

aber dafür wirds jetzt wohl bisi zu spät sein .. man(n) steht so langsam unter zeitdruck. 

muss mir nach feierabend was einfallen lassen xD


----------



## Ocian (13. Februar 2009)

Ich verschenke nichts zum Valentinstag, aber ich trgae Blumen im Haar dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (13. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> eine uwe boll nacht an valentinstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaa das wollen wir!
Selberbausandwiches und Tequila.... *we love trash!!*
Wir sind ein bissl komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ja auch erst abends, tagsüber werden die übrigen Stunden ganz dafür verwendet, meinen Schatz liebzuhaben.... und seine Rose in Empfang zu nehmen...
*schnurrr*
is auch der erste Valentinstag seit langem, den ich mit einem Partner verbring daher haben sioch die Prioritäten ein bisschen verschoben.
aaaausserdem ist das meine beste Freundin bei der wir da sind.
Das passt doch auch zum valentinstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

naja mit nem befreundeten pärchen nen schönen abend zu verbringen kann ja schön sein, mir ging es
primär um uwe boll .. aber jedem dass, was ihm gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mit meiner freundin und nem befreundeten pärchen die schwerter des königs geguckt.
der abend endete damit, dass wir alle schliefen .. sowas schlechtes hab ich wirklich noch nich gesehen.

ich bin ja was filme angeht an sich nich soooo anspruchsvoll, aber das war so langweilig..

naja, wenns euch gefällt wünsche ich einen schönen abend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

1. Habe niemanden zum beschenken.
2. Würde ich auch nichts verschenken, wie viele hier auch.


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich werd dieses Jahr den Klassiker schenken: Einen simplen "Liebesbrief". Jedoch mit dem Unterschied, dass ich ihn nicht auf Briefpapier schreibe, sondern auf ein Blankopuzzle. Dann muss meine Freundin erst einmal das gute Teil zusammen puzzeln um heraus zu finden was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

Frauchen kennt das schon daß ich nix schenke, sondern was schönes koche.


----------



## hyakiss25 (3. Februar 2011)

habe noch keine IDEE was ich mein schatzi schenken soll ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oder günstig, ich bin jedenfalls froh darüber - ich muss mir jetzt kein Kop' machen :>



/sign 

Hab auch niemanden und bin eigentlich ganz froh darüber, das Geld ganz egoistisch für mich selbst ausgeben zu können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Valentinstag? Da trennen uns wieder 200 Kilometer. 

Naja, ich würde eh nichts kaufen. Ich hasse diese "da musst du doch was schenken!" - Tage.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Februar 2011)

wir schenken uns auch nix. wozu? weil es ein valentinstag ist und man genau zu diesem tag seinem liebsten was schenken muss?

wir beschenken uns im jahr mal da, mal da. wenn was schönes gefunden wird, eingepackt, gekauft, verschenkt. und "ich liebe dich" sagen wir uns oft genug.

keine ahnung... aber wir brauchen so ein komischen whatever tag wirklich nicht dafür.


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Februar 2011)

Wir schenken uns auch nichts. 
Valentinstag ist doch nur ein weiterer Versuch der Händler Geld in ihre Kassen zu spülen.


----------



## Luminesce (3. Februar 2011)

Kein Schatz - kein Geschenk
Ob ich nun was schenken würde weiss ich gar nicht, hatte noch nie einen Freund am Valentinstag..


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2011)

Ihr sollt ja auch nichts kaufen, sondern was selber machen/bastelln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2011)

Zufällig wäre an Valentinstag unser 6-monatiges gewesen...hätte ich jedenfalls Geld gespart (oder auch nicht ?  ) 

Naja, hätte wäre wenn... nun hab ich keine zu Beschenkende mehr. 

Traurig...


NOT!!


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2011)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Wir schenken uns auch nichts.
> Valentinstag ist doch nur ein weiterer Versuch der Händler Geld in ihre Kassen zu spülen.



Jap..Erfindung der Blumenindustrie^^!


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2011)

Meine Frau kriegt ganz romantisch die Scheidungspapiere und ein Kärtchen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2011)

Humbug!


----------



## Ennia (3. Februar 2011)

Eine Dose SlimFast


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Gar nix... Single 

Aber selbst wenn würd ich ihm nur meine Liiieebe schenken das muss reichen. Find Valentinstag doof.

Man brauch kein bestimmtes Datum um jemandem zu zeigen wie sehr man ihn mag...


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Gar nix... Single
> 
> Aber selbst wenn würd ich ihm nur meine Liiieebe schenken das muss reichen. Find Valentinstag doof.
> 
> Man brauch kein bestimmtes Datum um jemandem zu zeigen wie sehr man ihn mag...



A) Garnix: Da Singel. :>
 Seh ich Irgendwie auch so


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Herpes



Und das passiert, wenn man Threads wiederbelebt, die schon fast ein Jahr alt sind...


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und das passiert, wenn man Threads wiederbelebt, die schon fast ein Jahr alt sind...



Du meinst 2 Jahre.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2011)

Da find ich den S&B-Tag zum Beispiel, wie komisch es auch klingen mag, von der Idee her, besser.
Keine teuren Geschenken, sondern simple Freuden


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und das passiert, wenn man Threads wiederbelebt, die schon fast ein Jahr alt sind...




Du Genie das hab ich auch gemerkt 

Aber wieso immer nen neuen erstellen?

Das selbe wie mit Weihnachten, den neuen Vorsätzen...

Das wird es nächstes Jahr sicher auch noch geben 

Genauso wie das nicht der letzte Ludolf gewesen sein wird der von uns gegangen is...


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und das passiert, wenn man Threads wiederbelebt, die schon fast ein Jahr alt sind...



Und die Intention die dahinter stand: Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, benutze ich die Suchfunktion um zu gucken ob es bereits so ein Thema gab. Es gab so ein Thema bereits, also habe ich es wiederbelebt. Problem?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Und die Intention die dahinter stand: Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, benutze ich die Suchfunktion um zu gucken ob es bereits so ein Thema gab. Es gab so ein Thema bereits, also habe ich es wiederbelebt. Problem?



Da kann man nix machen. Entweder man nutzt die Suchfunktion und wird dann wegen der Threadnekromantie angemeckert, oder man öffnet einen neuen, der dann geschlossen und auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen wird.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Februar 2011)

Wo hab ich hier zugemacht oder mich über Nekromantie beschwert? Wenn mit dem Geheule nicht gleich Schluss ist, kann ich aber gern wegen OT dichtmachen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Und die Intention die dahinter stand: Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, benutze ich die Suchfunktion um zu gucken ob es bereits so ein Thema gab. Es gab so ein Thema bereits, also habe ich es wiederbelebt. Problem?



Schön, dass du es falsch verstanden hast! 

@ Topic:

Die Antworten könntet ihr von Ego1899 und Edou nehmen *g*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte erst mit ihr Brunshen gehen ,weil wegen Schulfrei doch doofer Weise hab ich an dem Tag MRT oder wie das heißt ...
scheiß bizeps


----------



## Healor (3. Februar 2011)

Letztes Jahr am Valentinstag kam das neue Angels & Airwaves Album raus, was man sich kostenlos auf ihrer HP runterladen konnte. Letztes Jahr hatte ich gelesen, das dieses Jahr Part 2 des Albums kommt. Wieder am Valentinstag. Ich hoffe mal, das dem so ist. Das ist das einzige, was mich am Valentinstag interessiert.

Um meiner Freundin was zu schenken, ihr meine Zuneigung zu zeigen und ihr zu sagen, das ich sie Liebe, dazu brauch ich keinen speziellen Tag. Besonders nicht wo Blumen und Krimskrams Zeugs um 50% mehr kosten als an den anderen 364 Tagen


----------



## Belomil (3. Februar 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Um meiner Freundin was zu schenken, ihr meine Zuneigung zu zeigen und ihr zu sagen, das ich sie Liebe, dazu brauch ich keinen speziellen Tag. Besonders nicht wo Blumen und Krimskrams Zeugs um 50% mehr kosten als an den anderen 364 Tagen



da muss ich dir wohl leider recht geben... allerdings kann ich ihr das schlecht sagen... und ausserdem haben wir zu weihnachten schon gesagt, wir schenken uns nichts und drann gehalten hat sich keiner 
von da her gibts von mir (klassisch) nen strauss blumen und (ACHTUNG! heisser geschenktipp für alle die noch nicht wissen, was sie ihrer liebsten schenken sollen!!) einen MeToYou Polster in Herz-form, den (und nen haufen andere sachen) kann man bei Libro bestellen, ich bin mir SICHER, dass das jedem mädel gefällt 

greetz
Belomil
The one and only

PS: ich hab mich am anfang total erschreckt, weil ich nicht aufs datum geschaut hab und am anfang vom thread was von "diesen samstag!" stand... oO


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> PS: ich hab mich am anfang total erschreckt, weil ich nicht aufs datum geschaut hab und am anfang vom thread was von "diesen samstag!" stand... oO



Ich mich auch xD Sowas von.

Wahrscheinlich nix, weil sie an dem Tag nicht raus kann xD Wenns aber doch klappt hab ich vor mit ihr Chinesisch essen gehn und als geschenk klassisch eine Blume ^_^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2011)

Pfffff. Blöder Kommerztag. Wenn man sich mag, braucht man keine speziellen Tage, um sich was zu schenken. Ich boykottiere den Valentinstag ebenso wie den Muttertag. Wenn ich meiner Mutter eine Freude machen will, dann kauf ich ihr einfach mal eine Kleinigkeit, wenn ich dran vorbeigehe und denke "das wär was für sie". Darüber freut sie sich viel mehr als über ein verkrampft gesuchtes und doch nicht so richtig passendes Geschenk zum Muttertag. So halte ich das mit dem Valentinstag auch. Ich bin zwar im Moment Single, aber auch an den Valentinstagen, an denen ich vergeben war, haben mein Partner/meine Partnerin und ich uns nix geschenkt. Oh, Moment, doch. Mit 14 hab ich meiner ersten Freundin tatsächlich mal was geschenkt, nen ewig langen Brief und ein selbst geschriebenes Gedicht.


----------



## Fauzi (4. Februar 2011)

> ..haben mein Partner/meine Partnerin und ich uns nix geschenkt.



o.O


----------



## Neritia (4. Februar 2011)

au weh valentinstag XD ich finds immer toll wie sich männer vor so einem tag gedanken machen: was kann ich ihr denn schenken XD

also ich bin seit 4 jahren jz (zumindest bald wird das 4. jahr beendet und ins 5. jahr gestartet) mit meinem freund zusammen und wir
haben uns noch nie was geschenkt xD hab ihm auch gesagt dass ich an diesem einen tag geschenke brauch o.O außerdem würd ich 
ihn damit so oder so nur überfordern (er macht sich immer viel zu viel gedanken, weihnachten ist immer eine qual xD) ich bekomm
aber immer zwischendrinnen kleinigkeiten oder kleine aufmerksamkeiten (umgekehrt genauso) deshalb brauchen wir nicht einen 
tag um uns zu zeigen was wir uns bedeuten XD wir schenken uns auch nichts zum jahrestag außer wir schaffen uns gemeinsam etwas
an xD ein neues spiel für ne konsole dass wir gemeinsam spielen können oder so XD

aber wer unbedingt einen tipp braucht: ich habe bei eduscho/tschibo ein massagekissen in herzform gesehen xD find ich ziemlich interessant


aber mein tipp valentinstag ist doch wayne XD lieber mal so ein paar kleinigkeiten mitbringen 

und: ich kenn das problem dass man ausmacht man schenkt sich nix zu weihnachten XD da ich aber selbst sehr gerne geschenke mache
hab ich immer ein kleines problem damit nichts zu schenken XD aber das sind so kleine lustige begebenheiten 

aber sonst wünsch ich euch einen schönen valentinstag XD


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Februar 2011)

Meine Frau und ich schenken uns nie etwas zum Valentinstag.
Es gibt für uns genug andere Tage im Jahr, wo wir einander unsere Zuneigung mittels kleiner Aufmerksamkeiten zeigen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> o.O



Ein bisschen Bi schadet nie.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> o.O



Oh mein Gott, nein! Eine Frau, die offen mit ihrer Sexualität umgeht! Hexe! Verbrennt sie!

Oh. Bin ja ich. Ja, äh... Ich hab auch noch rote Haare. Ich geh schon freiwillig auf den Scheiterhaufen :/


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, nein! Eine Frau, die offen mit ihrer Sexualität umgeht! Hexe! Verbrennt sie!
> 
> Oh. Bin ja ich. Ja, äh... Ich hab auch noch rote Haare. Ich geh schon freiwillig auf den Scheiterhaufen :/


Nooooin. Hexen sind was Tolles....naja manchmal. Hex dich nicht ab, Lern Hexen und Fliegen.

Is doch Egal welche "Gesinnung" jemand hat. Ob Mann + Mann, Frau + Frau, Frau + Mann.....Is doch egal, jedem was er/sie mag. :/


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh. Bin ja ich. Ja, äh... Ich hab auch noch rote Haare. Ich geh schon freiwillig auf den Scheiterhaufen :/



Die Frage ist: Bist Du schwerer als eine Ente?

Aber zurueck zum Thema: Meine Freundin legt auf solch krampfhaften Festtage keinen Wert - wodurch mir das panische Geschenke-Suchen erspart bleibt. Dafuer hat sie vor kurzem eine eReader geschenkt bekommen - und im Moment zeig ich ihr was sie mir bedeutet, indem ich mich um sie kuemmere, waehrend sie nach einer OP mit verbundenem Fuss auf dem Sofa sitzt und nicht viel machen kann.


----------



## hyakiss25 (7. Februar 2011)

werde meine freundin ne straus rosen und paar kleinigkeiten schenken^^


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2011)

Hmm ich glaube eure Freundin flunkert wenn sie sagt, sie will nichts zum Valentinstag. Jede Frau freut sich über ein kleines present. Ihr müsst ja nicht gleich mit einem 5 Karat Verlobungsring aufkreuzen, aber Frauen Diskutieren gerne mit ihren besten Freundinnen und erzählen gerne was sie von Ihren Männern/Freunden zum Valentinstag bekommen haben. Meine sagt auch sie will nichts, alles nur Kommerz, man braucht keinen vordefinierten Tag um zu zeige das man sich liebt, aber sie wird sich dennoch 100% über das Geschenk freuen. Ausserdem ist der Valentinstag immernoch gut um sich auf den Schniblo Tag vorzubereiten


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube eure Freundin flunkert wenn sie sagt, sie will nichts zum Valentinstag. Jede Frau freut sich über ein kleines present. Ihr müsst ja nicht gleich mit einem 5 Karat Verlobungsring aufkreuzen, aber Frauen Diskutieren gerne mit ihren besten Freundinnen und erzählen gerne was sie von Ihren Männern/Freunden zum Valentinstag bekommen haben. Meine sagt auch sie will nichts, alles nur Kommerz, man braucht keinen vordefinierten Tag um zu zeige das man sich liebt, aber sie wird sich dennoch 100% über das Geschenk freuen. Ausserdem ist der Valentinstag immernoch gut um sich auf den Schniblo Tag vorzubereiten



Es soll auch Frauen geben, die keine Tratschtanten sind und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Ereignisse in ihrer Beziehung unmittelbar mit ihren Freundinnen durchpauken.


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es soll auch Frauen geben, die keine Tratschtanten sind und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Ereignisse in ihrer Beziehung unmittelbar mit ihren Freundinnen durchpauken.



Sicher soll es das geben, ich wollte auch nur lediglich sagen, dass sich jede Frau über ein kleines Präsent freut, unabhängig davon ob nun Valentinstag ist oder nicht. Ich bezweifle dass die "Herzensdame" euch die Schokpralinen an den Kopp ballert und euch entgegenbrüllt: Wtf, heut ist valentinstag, ich will keine Geschenke du Bollboon. 364 Tage > Valentinstag!!


----------



## Deanne (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es soll auch Frauen geben, die keine Tratschtanten sind und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Ereignisse in ihrer Beziehung unmittelbar mit ihren Freundinnen durchpauken.



Stimmt. Ich erzähle meinen Freundinnen zwar viele Dinge, aber ich muss auch nicht alles mit ihnen teilen. Ein bisschen Privatleben sollte man sich dann doch bewahren. Und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch egal, was andere Mädels von ihren Traumprinzen geschenkt bekommen, weil ich gar nicht so scharf auf Geschenke bin. Ich persönlich schenke lieber selbst etwas, daran habe ich mehr Freude. 

Schokolade in Herzform, rote Rosen, Gedichte oder anderes kitschiges Zeug kann ich so gar nicht gebrauchen.

Wenn mein Freund mir etwas schenken möchte, dann freue ich mich natürlich sehr. Aber es muss nicht teuer sein, mir reicht ein schöner Strauss bunter Blumen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2011)

Wir werden am Valentinstag Herzen sezieren. Auf so eine Idee kommen auch nur Bio-LKler


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

ähm sagt mal hab ich da was falsch verstanden? ^^

an valentinstag schenken sich doch ausschließlich die liebenden etwas oder? also irgendwelchen sehr guten bis besten freunden nicht oder?

also mal angenommen ich wüsste von nem freund das er ein geschenk für mich besorgt hat dann wäre das doch irgendwie komisch oder? o.O


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ähm sagt mal hab ich da was falsch verstanden? ^^
> 
> an valentinstag schenken sich doch ausschließlich die liebenden etwas oder? also irgendwelchen sehr guten bis besten freunden nicht oder?
> 
> also mal angenommen ich wüsste von nem freund das er ein geschenk für mich besorgt hat dann wäre das doch irgendwie komisch oder? o.O



Irgendwie schon, ja


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2011)

Naja - in Laendern wo der Valentinstag ein wirklich angenommen ist, nutzt man ja auch dieses Datum um anzubaendeln. Vielleicht bekommst Du dann auch eine "Will you be my Valentine?"-Karte


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wir werden am Valentinstag Herzen sezieren. Auf so eine Idee kommen auch nur Bio-LKler



Oh geil, Herzen sezieren war cool. O-Ton Biolehrerin "Also wer das nicht ertragen kann, kann auch rausgehen und hat zwei Freistunden jetzt" Fünf Mädels aufgestanden und raus. Natürlich alle Jungs da geblieben, die sind ja zu cool für sowas. Auf einmal scheppert's, ich dreh mich rum, ist in der Gruppe nebenan n "total harter Kerl" umgefallen :>


Und ich seh das so wie Ceiwyn. Ich muss mich auch nicht ausgiebig mit meinen engsten Freundinnen unterhalten, was ich von meinem Allerliebsten geschenkt bekommen hab, außer es ist was Lustiges oder so. Meine beste Freundin bekam z.B. von ihrem Freund zum Geburtstag eine Kuh, die "I'm too sexy" sang und dazu tanzte, das fand ich lustig, zumal wir beide den Kuhtick haben. Aber ansonsten, wieso sollte ich mein Liebesleben dauernd austratschen oO


----------



## Firun (7. Februar 2011)

Valentinstag Was schenkt ihr eurer oder eurem Liebsten?


Nichts wozu auch, wenn ich jemanden gern habe und oder Liebe muss ich nicht extra auf einen kommerziellen "Feiertag" warten, in meinen Augen ist dieser Tag nicht anders wie jeder andere, meine Freundin sieht es im übrigen genau so.


----------



## Neritia (8. Februar 2011)

Mir is gerade eingefallen ich bekomm doch ein geschenk  ne neue gametimecard xD läuft ja wieder mal aus und leider genau am valentinstag 

aber so what 

sonst würd ich eh nix erwarten ^^ wie gesagt geschenke überfordern meinen herzbuben xD und wenn er mir unbedingt was schenken will solls mal wieder ein geniales brettspiel sein XD 
*hrhr*

aber ich find das phänomen freundinnen ziemlich lustig XD letztes jahr zu weihnachten hab ich siedler bekommen von meinem freund meine freundin irgendwie ne armbandurh  u die meinte nur: wat willste mit nem brettspiel? und ich so: wat willst du den mit der 300sten uhr? naja ich freu mich halt über geschenke von denen beide was haben... da fällt mir ein ich muss noch sein geburtstagsgeschenk bestellen  obwohl er ja schon hatte, aber wo kein geld da kein geschenk xD muss man halt etwas warten


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2011)

Marzipan in irgend ner speziellen Form, da sie ne Naschkatze ist.


----------



## Sin (8. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Marzipan in irgend ner speziellen Form, da sie ne Naschkatze ist.



Da würde mir in dem Fall ein spezieller Laden in Venlo einfallen


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Ich geb ihrn' Bier aus.


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Valentinstag Was schenkt ihr eurer oder eurem Liebsten?
> 
> 
> Nichts wozu auch, wenn ich jemanden gern habe und oder Liebe muss ich nicht extra auf einen kommerziellen "Feiertag" warten, in meinen Augen ist dieser Tag nicht anders wie jeder andere, meine Freundin sieht es im übrigen genau so.



es muss ja nix gekauftes sein. ein selbst geschriebenes gedicht hat meiner meinung nach nen viel höheren stellenwert. so das se halt sieht das man wirklich an sie denkt. auch wenn man in sowas total unbegabt ist kann man ja mal seine gedanken gänge aufschreiben. bis jetzt ist das jedenfalls immer gut angekommen. das alles kann man dann auch noch aufm pc hübsch gestallten.
valentinstag ist halt meiner meinung nach der tag an den man geschenke vom herzen macht.. nicht aus dem geldbeutel


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

_Was nicht Jugendfreies ;p
*Vorhange zuzieht*_


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was nicht Jugendfreies ;p
> *Vorhange zuzieht*_



*hust* eine wurst mit schleife oder was *hust* XD


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

_Jetzt sei ma nicht so einfalls los ;p

Gibt auch noch andere sachen neben der anderen sache ;p_


----------



## orkman (9. Februar 2011)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch niemandem derzeit, ironischer Weise hab ich mich am Samstag mit meiner Exfreundin verabredet, ohne zu wissen das da Valentinstag ist....xD



Ich hoffe ihr wisst dass der Valentinstag am 14 ten ist ... heisst am Montag und nicht am Samstag

Zum thread ... nichts, bin solo und werde auch an der uni sein und meine medizin pauken

mfg


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr wisst dass der Valentinstag am 14 ten ist ... heisst am Montag und nicht am Samstag
> 
> Zum thread ... nichts, bin solo und werde auch an der uni sein und meine medizin pauken
> 
> mfg



Ich hoffe, du weißt, dass das Zitat von 2009 stammt, wo der Valentinstag ein Samstag war 

Außerdem hat man als Medizinstudent sowieso keine Zeit für den Valentinstag, hab ich mir mal sagen lassen... Ich freu mich drauf 


Hm, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Rexo auf meine Vorschläge im ICQ nicht eingegangen ist...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt sei ma nicht so einfalls los ;p
> 
> Gibt auch noch andere sachen neben der anderen sache ;p_




achso... nicht jugendfrei, jetzt hab ich's kapiert...

naja wenn du es wirklich für gut hälst deiner freundin schlimme beleidigungen an den kopf zu werfen bitte, aber komm dann nicht uns sag es hätte dich niemand gewarnt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Februar 2011)

Wir gehen ins Kino und schauen uns den neuen Film mit Simon Pegg an, anschließend Komafressen bei Burger King. Hoffnungslose Romantiker halt...


----------



## Neritia (11. Februar 2011)

is valentinstag jz bald vorbei -.- männliche freunde nerven mich mit fragen wie: welche blumen soll ich meiner freundin schenken und mit der antwort: gänseblümchen vlt. sind se auch ned zufrieden xD


----------



## Futkop (11. Februar 2011)

Ich schenke ihr WoW + Headset


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt sei ma nicht so einfalls los ;p
> 
> Gibt auch noch andere sachen neben der anderen sache ;p_



Erst kürzlich hat wieder jemand seine Frau bei SM-Spielchen umgebracht. Also ich wär da vorsichtig...


----------



## Goyle 2010 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich schenke ihr nichts weiter als eine Valentinskarte für City Ville (Facebook Spiel)

Warum?
-Kostenlos
-Im Gegenzug bekomme ich vom System auch eine 
-Bei mehreren Karten gibts Geschenke


----------



## Kartonics (11. Februar 2011)

claet schrieb:


> Silvester, Fasching und Valentinstag haben ja mal sowas von NICHTS miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Die Argumente von manchen hier im Thread über Valentinstag kann ich ja nachempfinden.
> Valentinstag ist reiner Kommerz. Aber wtf gibts an Silvester auszusetzen? Silvester hat null
> ...



Silvester hat einen historischen Bezug?! Früher haben die Leute geknallt, um die Geister zu vertreiben...


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich hat wieder jemand seine Frau bei SM-Spielchen umgebracht. Also ich wär da vorsichtig...



Es sind auch schon Leute in ner Pfütze ersoffen...blabla und so.


Ich schenk meiner Perle nen schicken Essen in nem guten Restaurant. Dazu natürlich eine Rose...^^


----------



## Goyle 2010 (12. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand noch nichts einfällt und der/die jenige Simpsons Fan ist, kommt ein Sixpack "Duff Beer" sicherlich gut an


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch nichts einfällt und der/die jenige Simpsons Fan ist, kommt ein Sixpack "Duff Beer" sicherlich gut an



Wenn niemand weiss wo's die gibt: Westfalen-Tankstelle 
Aber was sagen schon materielle Dinge aus? Was zählt ist die Liebe


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn niemand weiss wo's die gibt: Westfalen-Tankstelle



Bei Real, Kaufpark, Trink&Spar usw. auch. xd

Valentinstag ist wieder jeder andere Tag.
Aufstehen, zur Schule/Uni/Betrieb/Büro, nach Hause, Restfreizeit nutzen, Schlafen.


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2011)

Also wir haben den Valentinstag um 1 Tag vorgezogen, weil wir uns heute Abend nicht sehn können. Schlussendlich hab ich ihr, als sie noch nicht zu Hause war, ne Rose aufs Bett gelegt und nebendran jeweils 1 Säckchen mit den verschiedensten Pralinen in Herzform und 1 Säckchen mit handgemachten Marzipan-Früchten. Sie war hin und weg


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2011)

Wusst Ich doch, dass meine Idee gut ankommt (:


----------



## Littletall (14. Februar 2011)

Mein Liebster bekommt von mir eine Packung Pralinen, da wir große Japanfans sind und in Japan die Mädchen die Jungs mit Schokolade beschenken.

Selbstgemacht wäre zwar am Besten, aber sowas trau ich mir nicht zu *lach*


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mein Liebster bekommt von mir eine Packung



Ich hab soweit gelesen und musste erstmal pausieren weil ich so lachen musste


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wusst Ich doch, dass meine Idee gut ankommt (:


Deine Idee? o_O


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2011)

Beschissener Tag -.- überall glückliche Pärchen

Will mich jemand beschenken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2011)

Hey, nicht so traurig...

Jetzt hast du sie wenigstens alle auf einem großen Fleck *Flammenwerfer vorheiz*


----------



## Littletall (14. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab soweit gelesen und musste erstmal pausieren weil ich so lachen musste



Verdammt, jetzt hast du mich auch zum Lachen gebracht. Zum Glück ist mein Chef gerade nicht da *prust*


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey, nicht so traurig...
> 
> Jetzt hast du sie wenigstens alle auf einem großen Fleck *Flammenwerfer vorheiz*



Ich sitz grad mit richtig mieser Laune und Fieber zuhause, aber dank Selor lieg ich vor lachem aufm Boden.... xD xD xD 

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE SELOR


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Und diese glücklichen Pärchen überall sitzen bei dir zuhause oder wie genau bekommst du was von denen mit? :3


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und diese glücklichen Pärchen überall sitzen bei dir zuhause oder wie genau bekommst du was von denen mit? :3



Wenn er mit Fieber Zuhause Sitzt war er sicherlich beim Arzt. :O


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Yammi, knutschende Pärchen im Wartezimmer - stimmt die lungern da auch jedes mal rum!


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Deine Idee? o_O



Jetzt tu nicht so! Hab dir doch die letzten Tage hier die Idee per PM geschickt, als ob du das schon wieder vergessen hast ..


----------

